# Lens stuck Sony Cyber-shot dsc-40



## katea9tails (Mar 23, 2009)

Picked my camera up to take pictures at a concert and the lens motor came on but the lens would not come out of the camera - I did try to push it from side to side to try to see if it had gotten jarred off track - no luck even took the screws out as suggested on Sony site for another problem and tried to see if I could shake it loose but still no lens movement. I can view pictures in the display setting but when turned on in the shooting setting the motor runs for a few seconds then note comes on to turn camera off and on again and then the lens cover closes when turned off but turning on we start over again.


----------

